
Show HN: Virtual Angel Investing market (built on AngelList) - railsjedi
http://angelsq.co
======
railsjedi
Team of 3 built this as a 24hour project for AngelHack.com. Judging starts in
half hour! Wish us luck.

As you can see, we heavily exploited the Twitter Bootstrap css framework :).

~~~
fredwu
Nice work Jacques! :)

------
wylie
Wait, someone took this game I built for TechCrunch Disrupt seriously?
<http://venturecrapital.us>

~~~
railsjedi
you were most definitely our inspiration!

------
joshu
Wouldn't it be better if you could only "angel" before the company closes an
actual angel round?

Piling onto known successes (über is given as an example somewhere) is easy
and unrealistic (I couldn't get in if I wanted to now.)

~~~
railsjedi
Our success criteria matching will reward the first investors in newer
companies. People who pick the already "hyped" companies can do ok, but they
wont get much return if an exit occurs.

~~~
joshu
So... Not like actual angel investing?

~~~
railsjedi
Well, how angel investing should be :) Should reward finding good companies
early, giving them some funds to get their valuations high, and have a high
multiplier on the exits.

------
JesseAldridge
I think I'd like it better if it presented you with a list of startups to
select from. Maybe some nice colorful buttons with the company logo or
something that you can click to get more info about each company. You guys
could either hand-select some or just show some random companies. That big
search box turned me off, cuz I didn't know any companies to enter. You could
still keep the search box for people who want it.

------
nodesocket
Excellent work. Bit confused though, what determines a good choice of a
startup, from a bad choice? What is the game dynamic, once invested in a
startup?

~~~
railsjedi
Every time a startup exits, it'll be marked as a "WIN" on your profile (if you
got in early enough). The multiplier will be a best guess from a team of
AngelSquare judges.

~~~
nodesocket
Humm, seems like a lot of waiting for an exit to happen. Would be interesting
if you could do something in-between. Maybe if they get on TechCrunch,
ReadWriteWeb, VentureBeat, or other milestones its points?

~~~
railsjedi
I love the idea. What if we had 5 startup picks a day, and if one of those
startups is in your list, you get a reward? (more $$$ to invest)

------
jakemiller
Loving how easy it is to manage virtual investments on AngelLists. Following a
startup only takes you so far

------
sesh00
I'd love a way to see what other people are investing in, and perhaps follow
their investments.

------
cfontes
Would be nice to be able to use it without signing in...

~~~
railsjedi
Yep, you can! Any url on AngelList works on AngelSquare e.g.
<http://angelsq.co/uber-1>

------
ryanewing
Sleek and simple interface. Nice work guys!

~~~
scottmcleod
Thanks Ryan-Cheers to #Seattle

------
moge
Sweet, hope the demo goes well!

~~~
scottmcleod
Thanks-Start in an hour and fifteen..Probably will be live #angelhacksf

------
jdp23
Rotisserie Angel Investing!

------
rglover
Depeche Mode fan?

------
jcdavison
cool concept

